# Sportsnet meets dubai



## Aloosh (Jan 24, 2005)

Dubai: The Making of a Sports Paradise

Join Sportsnetnews June 19 as we bring you a five-part series on an unlikely sports hotbed hidden in the Middle East.








Sportsnet.ca -- With world class hotels, golf courses, state-of-the-art sporting facilities and the rich and famous flying in by the droves, this desert city is the envy of the world.

Las Vegas? Guess again.


Dubai, located along the coast of the Persian Gulf in the United Arab Emirates (UAE) is literally a desert paradise. With money pouring in from a roaring tourism boom (everything is tax free), Dubai has undergone a renaissance during the past decade, transforming itself into an entertainment and sports hotbed rivalling that of any city in the free world.

Sportsnetnews spent a week in Dubai chronicling the makeover, including the world's richest hotel, the region's oldest grass golf course, and an indoor ski resort inside a super sized mall. And that's just the tip of the iceberg in the middle of the desert.

Join Sportsnetnews starting Sunday June 19 as we bring you a five-part series on Dubai: The Making of a Sports Paradise. Also, don't forget to log onto Sportsnet.ca daily as reporter Gene Principe and producer Darren Winkler share their desert moments with you the viewer.

Part 1 - A historical look at the boom of sports in the Emirate
Their philosophy is simple, think before others have time to. The result is a fantasy land in the desert. Improbable visions become reality here. Go big, spend a lot, stand out. This is Dubai, the world's next great sports city. We take an in depth look at the history and reasons for Dubai's sports boom.

Part 2 - Golf in Dubai
Dubai is one of fastest growing tourist destinations in the world. Close to 15 percent of the world’s tower cranes are currently being used in the city. The government is investing billions to get people to visit. One of their first priorities is to establish world class golf facilities. We look at the city's top grass course and also visit a course made up entirely of sand.

Part 3 - Tri-Dubai
Tri-Dubai is a professional triathlon super-team made up of elite triathletes, including 3 time Hawaii Ironman World Champion from Victoria B.C., Peter Reid. We were there as the team traveled to Dubai for a first hand look at the city.

Part 4 - A1 Grand Prix
You know you’ve got big bucks when you attempt to start up an entirely new auto racing league. A member of Dubai's Royal Family is doing just that. We look at the A1 Grand Prix, The World Cup of Motorsport.

Part 5 - Ice Hockey in the Desert - The Dubai Mighty Camels
More than 75 percent of those living in Dubai are expatriates, including more than 6,000 Canadians. What to do they do stay active? They play hockey in the Middle East's biggest league, the Dubai Mighty Camels.


----------

